# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Xpress Startup - Pervasive

## Malcolmw

Hi,

I have had Pastel Xpress Startup 2009 with Pervasive 9.6 since 2009 on various OS platforms with the latest being Windows 10 .  This has worked very well for me up till the end of November 2015, at this point Windows 10 installed the November update. Since then Pervasive will not run and Pastel says that "A company was removed via your Operating system" and Pastel shows no companies including the Demo.

I have re-installed the software but as soon as I register then the demo goes missing and nothing works from then on.  I get a load of Pervasive errors after Pastel closes. I have an idea that this is because Pervasive 9 is no longer supported.  

Does anyone have a copy of the Pastel Pervasive updates that fits with my version that I can try to test my theory?  I have had no reason to continue the support with Pastel so they will not help in this regard.

A new license from Pervasive is the same price as the best price I can find for the latest Xpress Startup.  I am really not pleased about having to replace the software due to a lack of support (again).

This may be the perfect time for me to migrate to xTuple Postbooks which is free with unlimited support and upgrades......way over the top software for my needs though.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Malcolm,

I doubt that Pervasive V9 is not compatible with Windows 10 - perhaps there are a few Windows settings that need to be checked?

The first thing I would check is in Windows Control Panel...User Accounts...Change User Account Control Settings, and make sure the slider is pulled all the way to the bottom. You should then restart Windows if the slider needed to be pulled down.

I would then uninstall Pervasive and then reinstall it.

Then I would open Xpress and refresh the registration under Help...Register Your Package, without selecting the "Register Online" option. This should register the reinstalled Pervasive.

Then go to the Pervasive Licence Administrator to ensure that there is a single permanent registration in place.

With regards to the missing company, click on the Add Company button and then look at the pane on the left, which will probably be empty. If it is, click on the Locate Server button and browse to C:\Xpress09\Custom\Registration and click on OK.

Let me know if any of the above helps. If not, we can arrange a TeamViewer session and I will have a first-hand look.

----------


## Malcolmw

> Hi Malcolm,
> 
> I doubt that Pervasive V9 is not compatible with Windows 10 - perhaps there are a few Windows settings that need to be checked?
> 
> The first thing I would check is in Windows Control Panel...User Accounts...Change User Account Control Settings, and make sure the slider is pulled all the way to the bottom. You should then restart Windows if the slider needed to be pulled down.
> 
> I would then uninstall Pervasive and then reinstall it.
> 
> Then I would open Xpress and refresh the registration under Help...Register Your Package, without selecting the "Register Online" option. This should register the reinstalled Pervasive.
> ...


Hi Neville,

Thank you for your response.

Pastel has worked perfectly on Windows 10 since its release on both 32 and 64 bit.  Since this post I have tried installing on two other computers running Windows 10 32 bit and they both work perfectly.  One of the two computers has all the latest Windows updates, Including the November update, but the laptop (Windows 10 64 Bit) that I used for Pastel, up to Friday the 27th, refuses a complete reinstall or repair. Every time the same message appears and then errors.


I am now not convinced that this is a pastel issue.  I will try uninstalling any updates installed after the 27th and see if that helps.

I do have another small issue, my Labour has an average amount which shouldn't be, as far as I know it should be zero, how do I correct this please?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Here's something else that you can try.

In Windows Explorer, browse to C:\Xpress09 and locate the Xpress.exe file.

Right-click on the file and select Properties.

Open the Compatibility tab and tick the option "Run this program as an administrator" at the bottom of the screen, and click on Apply.

Regarding the Labour average cost problem - did you set up that inventory item as a physical item or as a service item? 

You can check by going to Edit...Inventory...Item File and then browse and open the Labour item. On the Details tab, check on the right side of the screen to see how it was set up.

If it was set up as a service item (which I think is the correct option), then simply type 0 in the "Last Cost" field at the bottom right of the screen and press enter. The average cost should change to 0.

If it was set up as a physical item, you will need to do the following:
Go to Setup...Inventory and tick the option "Make Average Cost 0.00 When Zero on Hand" at the bottom right of the screen.Open an Inventory Journal at today's date and process a line item for Labour. After you have entered the Item Code, you will see a value in the column named "Quantity at Period". If the value is a negative amount (e.g. -20), then type in a quantity of 20 in the "In" column and enter the rest of the line. If the value is a positive amount (e.g. 20), then type in a quantity of 20 in the "Out" column and enter the rest of the line.Update the Inventory Journal.Go back to Setup...Inventory and uptick the option "Make Average Cost 0.00 When Zero on Hand".

Hope this helps.

----------


## Malcolmw

> Here's something else that you can try.
> 
> In Windows Explorer, browse to C:\Xpress09 and locate the Xpress.exe file.
> 
> Right-click on the file and select Properties.
> 
> Open the Compatibility tab and tick the option "Run this program as an administrator" at the bottom of the screen, and click on Apply.
> 
> Regarding the Labour average cost problem - did you set up that inventory item as a physical item or as a service item? 
> ...


Hi Neville,

Thanks very much for your assistance.  I have Pastel working again and also set the average back to 0.00 on my Labour.

I reverted Windows 10 to the state it was before the November update and then reinstalled Pastel and after registration the Demo books were there. I then added my business books back into the folder and added the Company as normal and everything is working perfectly. So this isn't a Pervasive issue but perhaps a Windows 10 glitch/issue.

I will reinstall the November update tonight (Microsoft isn't calling it a Service Pack but essentially that is what it is). This process takes an hour or so and then install subsequent updates one at a time. Hopefully it will work after that and I will post the outcome.

----------


## Malcolmw

> Hi Neville,
> 
> Thanks very much for your assistance.  I have Pastel working again and also set the average back to 0.00 on my Labour.
> 
> I reverted Windows 10 to the state it was before the November update and then reinstalled Pastel and after registration the Demo books were there. I then added my business books back into the folder and added the Company as normal and everything is working perfectly. So this isn't a Pervasive issue but perhaps a Windows 10 glitch/issue.
> 
> I will reinstall the November update tonight (Microsoft isn't calling it a Service Pack but essentially that is what it is). This process takes an hour or so and then install subsequent updates one at a time. Hopefully it will work after that and I will post the outcome.


Hi,

I uninstalled the Service pack and Pastel works like a charm. This seems to be only applicable to the Windows 10 64 bit November update.  I found there was some reference to a Pervasive dll file dated 2015 in the System 32 folder that doesn't exist on the 32 bit computers. I have an idea that this is what caused the problem. I believe that Microsoft withdrew the update for what ever reason. 

Thanks for your help Neville! Keep up the good work!

----------

